# Fly Control for Restaurant with Open Doorways



## ToddSpitz (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi everyone. I'm trying to navigate the different fly control systems out there to install something for the restaurant I work at. We keep our front doors open and often have flies enter the restaurant, and we are looking for ways to reduce the frequency of this happening. As of now, we have the restaurant sprayed regularly to prevent any infestations of various insects and rodents, and we are using a simple electric fly swatter to get rid of any flies that come in. 

We are looking for something we can install near the doors (like a blacklight bug zapper), but because we also have the doorway opened during the daytime, I feel like a blacklight bug zappers alone won't do the trick. Does anyone have any experience or advice concerning what likely will and won't work? Thanks!


----------



## ToddSpitz (Jun 28, 2009)

*follow-up question - ultrasonic pest repellers*

I also wanted to ask if anyone has had any experience with the "ultrasonic pest repellers" out there. Is there any credibility to their claims of repelling insects/rodents? would they likely work with flies? or are they more of a marketing hoax/scam?


----------



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

It seems to me and perhaps others that you need to keep the door closed if you want to control the entrance of insects. Why would you want to keep it opened and then search for the next option which may not work as well as expected. The use of sprays or bug zappers is a secondary defence. If the opened door is necessary for personal comfort, then You should install a screen door entranceway after the door and place a bug zapper on the ceiling in this area.


----------



## Han'D' (Apr 7, 2009)

I cannot attest to As Seen on TV as I only purchase as gag gifts, and the previous suggfestion of a screen was quite reasonable, but I have seen first-hand in New Orleans and subsequently on tv and the internet of a cheap way of detering flies based on prism principle. 
Apparently, if you take a clear plastic bag and fill it with clear water(filtered for particles), placing a shiny penny inside, the prism effect of light hitting the penny will deter flies. The prism effect messes with their many eyes and in effect scares them away...

Try it, you never know!:huh:


----------

